# Hotmail problems



## tuxfan (Feb 28, 2005)

I am not able to sign into my hotmail account.

The password is correct. Everytime I try to log in, I am presented with a picture of characters and numbers. I enter the exact text and click on sign in. It again takes me back to the main page 

What could be wrong? I even cleared my firefox cache and tried it with Internet Explorer, but nothing works.


----------



## klinux (Feb 28, 2005)

enabled  javascript ? try IE update to fix the ie problem . Not sure why hotmail wouldnt work in firefox . try testing it in opera. 

another hotmail q : does anyone else get junk mail of around 130 kb everyday . sometimes even 3 mails ?


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Hotmail used to work earlier. But has only stopped working since last 4-5 days. So I don't think there is any problem of any setting anywhere  I haven't even changed anything


----------



## klinux (Mar 1, 2005)

xp : sys restore 
98 : scanreg /restore : in dos 

u able to login thru linux ?


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually, the problem is not with browser or OS. I am able to login to my other hotmail account without any problem. The problem is with only one account


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 2, 2005)

Try signing in through MSN Messenger and then do check mail. 
Well i have never got those pic thing till noe luckily


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

@tuxfan is this account openin properly in other PC's?? mayb sum1 guessed ya pass.. or sumthin.. n changed it.. that is one possibilty.. but try signin in that id in sumother comp...


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 2, 2005)

Try to configure OE or Outlook to download mails, (MSN HOTMAIL is supported by OE and Outlook). See if they folders are downloaded successfully.

NOTE : This applies only if you have a MSN Hotmail account.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 3, 2005)

It also only applies if you have paid for it, because its no longer possible to download mails from Hotmail/MSN into OE/MSOutlook without subscribing for their Hotmail Plus service. 

As for the problem, I'm stumped!


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 3, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> It also only applies if you have paid for it, because its no longer possible to download mails from Hotmail/MSN into OE/MSOutlook without subscribing for their Hotmail Plus service.
> 
> As for the problem, I'm stumped!




Well don't know why u are not able to use your OE/MS Outlook to download MSN mails,   MSN hotmail is still free and u can configure your OE/MSOutlook to download them. Hotmail is not.

I am using MSN and download mails using OE/ MS Outlook it works, it is a bit slow and not like POP3.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 4, 2005)

I am able to use another hotmail account with OE, but not this one. It throws up errors and all my folders from OE has been deleted. If it would've been a password issue, it would have given me a warning about my username or password being wrong. Here it is asking for some kind of activation. And this activation screen comes only after I enter my password and it is accepted 

I will try going thru MSN Messenger.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 4, 2005)

UPDATE: I could sign in MSN Messenger. So the password is correct. But even thru Messenger, I am not able to see my inbox   It keeps throwing that picture page


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

have u tried msn tech support ??? if u give details abt the folders in ur accounts and ur personal info they might be able to check whats wrong with ur particular acct . a friend had a similar experience and contacted msn support , i think its in Hyderabad . 

PS : they will not ask u for the password , so dont give it out


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 5, 2005)

I will try tech support now. That seems to be the only alternative.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes. better you get in touch with the MSN Support.

Or call them at any of the following numbers. (Microsoft Team)



Timing : 9:00 AM to 5:30 PM 

Working Days: Monday to Saturday

All India :   1901333334

Mumbai:     28525102, 28525104 

Delhi:         26480558, 26480559, 26480560 

Bangalore:  25327652, 25327653

Calcutta:     23592782, 23592762 

Chennai:     28295675, 28295779 

Hyderabad:  27842594, 27842553


----------



## klinux (Mar 6, 2005)

msn has free phone support ??????? kool . i thought they only entertained email support . anyways , the obvious question . do they verify ur OS legality b4 support  ???


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes ! the numbers are for Microsoft Support Team and MSN is a part of Microsoft. You can call them at this numbers they will re-direct your call to the consered person for MSN Support.

If you decide to call them, they will offcourse check for  the legality of your software. Btw, even if you use the e-mail option they collect info about your PC hardware and software --- so beaware about it.


----------



## klinux (Mar 6, 2005)

thanx . if ever the need arises to call them , will tell them straight, me on linux


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> thanx . if ever the need arises to call them , will tell them straight, *me on linux*



I don't know if this trick will work ! *Linux* Man *Linux*


----------



## klinux (Mar 6, 2005)

ok i meant call them for msn support not windows support


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you for the numbers Tech&ME


----------



## ycr007 (Apr 4, 2005)

I Dunno whatz the Problem but I'm unable to open Hotmail.com;msn.co.in;
msn.com and not even msn.com.au.
I tried on FF,Maxthon,IE & Even on Opera.Even Mu Outlook Express won't 
Signin.Nor MSN messenger.

Anyone Else Experiencing the Same Problems Today?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont think its a problem with hotmail..  am able to log on..


----------



## ycr007 (Apr 4, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> i dont think its a problem with hotmail..  am able to log on..


Lucky Dude....

Mebbe itz a Problem with muo ISP.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 5, 2005)

I have even contacted their helpdesk, but it is as pathetic as their softwares and services  It has not helped me in any way. They replied with 2 long emails with flowery words, but nothing was useful.


----------



## shreyadr (Apr 5, 2005)

tuxfan,

i am using hotmail since last 3-4 yrs. and that too thru OE. but since last couple of months they have started to block the mails or rather say to inactivate the account unless and untill you personally go & sign in thru either messanger or website. this happens once in a week and quite irritating but since the same mail id has given to hundreds of people by now, nothing can be done. so i am sure, u go thru the typing the charcters you see and might get the problem solved.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 6, 2005)

shreyadr, I can sign in thru MSN Messenger. So my password is correct. But I can't login thru browser or OE.  It keeps telling me to enter the characters shown in the pictures and even if I enter right characters, I am thrown back to the main page!!


----------

